# B.mendica



## Minicuk (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi,

it's my beautiful Blepharopsis mandica.

Just 1 picture


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 5, 2007)

What L? Looks like mine!


----------



## Minicuk (Aug 6, 2007)

For Robo mantis : L4


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine i think are that old also


----------



## Djoul (Aug 14, 2007)

Beauty


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice, how big do these get?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

______________________________________ About that big


----------



## Minicuk (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry...I don't understand...

For level :

1er pics : L4

2eme pics:sub adult femal

3eme pics:L1 (hatch)

4eme pics:L1

5eme pics:sub adult femal

Sorry yet for my English...

Bye


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 14, 2007)

> Nice, how big do these get?


They get to about 6 cm.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 14, 2007)

Deffinatly a dream mantis for me then, big an spiky lol


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

Idolomantis is my favorite and i want one


----------



## Minicuk (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not Idolomantis, it's Blepharopsis.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

i know i'm talking to Morphus because he has my dream mantis and i have his lol


----------



## Djoul (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol Blepharopsis is a good species to begin with ampusa I think  Idolomantis will be the next step... When I will find it :lol:


----------



## Minicuk (Aug 15, 2007)

Exactly Djoul


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 15, 2007)

Are you calling me a noob?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 15, 2007)

OH MY GOD!

Im getting one, wooooo!

Now i have both robot mantis`s favs :lol:


----------



## Djoul (Aug 15, 2007)

> Are you calling me a noob?


Where do you see that I said that ? :?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 15, 2007)

> Lol Blepharopsis is a good species to begin with ampusa I think  Idolomantis will be the next step... When I will find it :lol:


This you are saying idolomantis is the next step


----------



## Djoul (Aug 15, 2007)

> When *I* will find it


:wink:

in other words ... I began with blepharopsis and now I would like to find Idolomantis.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 18, 2007)

OH MY GOD!

Im got one, wooooo!

just the one piccie at the mo, cant believe how small he/she is, hope he`ll be alright while i go on holiday for 2 weeks, how long could a mantis( and one this size) go without food for?







"Sup"


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 18, 2007)

Well i guess i won't tell you since you have my dream mantis!  It can last 5 days without food maybe a week if very full.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 18, 2007)

Bugger, and no one can look after them for 2 weeks, i`ll cram it full of fruitfleis out fo the bin and hope


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 21, 2007)

After losing three Spiny Flower Mantids, I've been wondering, if this could be a good replacement - I just love this type of mantids, exotic and gives the impression of being a very good and able hunter...

I'll buy six of them, all 2-3 instar - I just hope they will not give me a heart attack.


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 21, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Bugger, and no one can look after them for 2 weeks, i`ll cram it full of fruitfleis out fo the bin and hope


In my op, you should get a moist substrate, spray the container well before leaving, and dump in a whole bunch of fruitlfies. (You shoult bloat the nymph too) They'll live a week, I think, cause of the water. Maybe you could try getting some pupae of d.hydei (harveest from your culture), and leave it there. After a week, when the others die, they could hatch and more food!!! Wonder if it'll work....


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 21, 2007)

Well he died eons ago  

How big do these guys get? im sure i read the females reach 7-8cm long, there not the same size as whalbergiis are they?


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 21, 2007)

Females reach between 5-6 cm


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 21, 2007)

About 5-6 cm, some people claim that they grow up to 7-8 cm, but this is not true - especially outside their natural habitat.


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 21, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Well he died eons ago  How big do these guys get? im sure i read the females reach 7-8cm long, there not the same size as whalbergiis are they?


......*slaps himself* Oops....just looked at the date. Did he die from hunger?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 22, 2007)

Not sure exactly he died after hol holding 3 pin head crix, but he didnt bother eating them :angry:


----------

